

Pizza Cook job listing at Apple - zacharytamas
http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=114974&CurrentPage=7

======
ashishgandhi
> The cook will also prep and maintain all food items necessary to make a
> variety of pizzas (toppings, sauces and related prep).

Maintainable food items.

"Also, the cook should be able to test these modular food items to ensure they
are _bug_ free."

~~~
j_baker
"A successful candidate will have 3 years experience using Test-Driven
Cooking."

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
"Employee performance will be judged by the number of Recipe Lines Of Code
(RLOC)"

"Candidate must be familiar with high-level Recipe Markup Languages such as
XPL (Extensible Pizza Language) and JSRN (JavaScript Recipe Notation)"

~~~
shaggyfrog
Candidate must be familiar with Agile cooking methodologies (the head chef is
known for throwing things when angered).

This job does not use RESTful cooking practices.

------
manuscreationis
I wonder if they'll have an employee spend months in a room designing the
perfect pizza box opening experience...

Clean, minimalist design

Notches to facilitate stacking while preventing damage

No cheese on the cover

Pizza does not shift while in transit

Easy to lift and re-close cover without damaging pizza crust

Box stays warm but doesn't get too hot

Channels delicious pizza smell directly outward toward consumer

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
However, it's only available in one size, and the other flavour - announced at
launch - actually takes a year to become available.

And you are required to have an Apple ID to open.

~~~
Tichy
And the black pizza costs 100$ more.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And if you order online, you can get your name engraved into the pizza, free!

------
Steko
I'm glad this an Apple listing and they're not farming this position out to a
third party. Reminded a tad of the Zynga hubbub about the Google chef, one of
their most valued early employees:

[http://blog.rongarret.info/2011/11/in-defense-of-google-
chef...](http://blog.rongarret.info/2011/11/in-defense-of-google-chef.html)

~~~
startupfounder
Reminds me of when Exxon Mobile had a job posting for their Pizza Chef when
they were the largest company in the world... wait, they definitely farmed out
their pizza boy to a sub sub sub sub sub contractor. Good to see the largest
corporation in the world still have at least a little heart :)

------
__mharrison__
Having eaten there a couple of times, the pizza at the apple cafeteria was
good. We would always comment on how the pizza chef was about 5ft tall.
Perfectly sized to look in the oven w/o leaning over. Form following function
in one way or the other. The job post doesn't discriminate this way...

------
dsrguru
I wonder if by neapolitan style they mean what New Yorkers call neapolitan
pizza (what other Americans call New York style) or literally pizza from
Naples. I assume the former, but either way this is making me hungry.

Apple should make this mandatory reading:
<http://www.varasanos.com/PizzaRecipe.htm>

~~~
thekoug
Why do you say that? Can you confirm what Jeff V is saying is not bullshit?

------
sgt
I am just curious; what would most likely be the salary for this position?

~~~
dogprez
Yeah, seems like someone with 4 years experience with high demand brick
oven/pizza tossing skills could make a killing on their own considering the
mark-up on pizza.

~~~
ams6110
Except pizza (well restaurants in general) is one of the most competitive
markets there is. If you manage a 5% profit margin you're doing really well.

~~~
sgt
So that essentially means that pizza tossing skills is not high demand?

------
brianbreslin
anyone else notice the job was in sacramento not cupertino? what type of
office do they have in sacramento?

~~~
kinofcain
They used to have a manufacturing facility there (Elk Grove suburb of
Sacramento), now it's an Apple Care call center and probably some other stuff.

------
thekoug
The funniest thing about this is that Apple, a company known for innovation,
is just following the herd and assuming that you need a high-temp oven and to
be able to stretch the dough "by-hand" to make a good pizza.

OR

They know it's BS but know marketing is just as important ;)

------
anusinha
Yes, Apple employees eat food. Some of them might actually like pizza. To
provide good pizza, you need to hire a pizza chef. Is this really something
"that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity"?

------
tnash
Whoa.. a combination of my two favorite things, technology and pizza. I need
this job.

A nice high hydration dough with a 3 day cold ferment. San Marzano tomato
sauce.

~~~
bcn
Yes, my favorite VPN had nothing to do with networks. You might find some of
this interesting, if you haven't seen it already...
<http://www.varasanos.com/PizzaRecipe.htm>

edit (in case you don't know): VPN -> pizzanapoletana.org/index_eng.php

~~~
SoftwareMaven
You deserve many more upvotes than I can give for that link! I just lost the
last two hours at work reading and salivating.

------
poglet
I ended up at the Apple building in Sacramento after winning a holiday
America. Pizza was good and the workplace seemed a pretty fun place.

------
adziki
so they have to make the dough, prep the sauce and toppings, stretch the
dough, cook the pizzas? Is this a team of one?

~~~
nicksergeant
Yep. Pretty much any pizza-shop employee does those things. Obviously not all
at the same time.

------
amykhar
I'm working for the wrong company.

------
dakrisht
Amazing

------
stinkytaco
There's got to be an app for this.

